

Dr. Dobbs: Proving The Correctness of an OS Kernel (using Haskell and Isabelle) - dons
http://www.drdobbs.com/embedded/222400553

======
grandinj
Executive summary: Took them 5 years to formally verify 7500 lines of kernel
code.

Good luck doing that with a real kernel - linux is more than 2.4 million lines
of code

